# Update on Peter, the Humber-Traveller (13 September 2009)



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good evening one and all. Just a brief update on our friend Peter....

Back to Thursday first... I had a phone call from Peter. He *sounded *good which is always an important clue as to his mental and physical state.

We discussed the idea of him and Chris popping out for a cuppa, round about 5pm I think I suggested. In the meantime, AuntieSandra's little Hyundai Amica had to go for a service locally (£231 by Hyundai, £105 local garage) and I would wait with the car.

But Peter can be impulsive. A phone call about 4pm to say that Chris and he were on their way... panic! Then a Suzuki Splash turned up at the garage, 3 persons on board, Sandra, Chris and Peter. And who was driving? PETER! They'd come to give me a lift home, for that cuppa. I have to say, I was impressed by Peter's driving. I felt very safe. When they left some time later, Peter was at the wheel again! He seemed to be having a really good day. Anyone who does not know him would think he was a picture of health, but of course, that's the medication. Before they left, we agreed to meet for lunch at his local, the Grosvenor, on Friday.

That was Thursday done. Now for Friday. We arrived at the Grosvenor at about the same time. Food and drinks. Peter likes his gammon steaks. It looked like some good meat on his plate. I have to tell you though, that he left four small chips! :roll: He was having an ok sort of day but was clearly feeling very tired. I think the clue there was the fact that he was falling asleep in the chair! So we parted company, they went home, we went shopping.

No doubt Peter went straight to bed but he was up again just after 6pm, the clue being the emails we exchanged about planer/jointers!! You have to admire his spirit. There's no stopping him right now. Let's just hope and pray that he can keep it going much further into the future.

Here's looking to Christmas and the New Year. 8)

AuntieSandra and I are leaving tomorrow for Lochalsh, way up in Bonnie Scotland. So it looks like we'll be off the air for most of the next four weeks. Stay well y'all. Keep fighting Peter! :roll: :wink:

Sorry, did I use the word 'brief'? :roll: :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for this Uncle.  

Encouraging news indeed - I'll make it a sticky for a while.

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Great to hear, thanks for keeping us updated, it is always good to have [ositive news, although his leaving four chips would definitely ring alarm bells! :lol: 

Glad to hear he can be out and about - that is a very positive development.  

Dave and Lesley


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

ciao, really good news to read that. attaboy Peter!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Great i hope to catch Peter later today


Dave p


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

That is great news to hear. So pleased for you Peter that you are able to get out with Chris and enjoy the lovely weather we seem to be having at the moment and to meet up and enjoy a meal with your friends and family Lovely to hear you have been driving a well. That must have felt just great. 

Elzabeth & George


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the update!

It is always nice to start the week with a good news story!  

Keith


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

That is good news , when you feel up to getting out I think that is as good as any tonic. Keep fighting Peter all the best Rich and Lin


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

My first post after being without internet connection for a week

First task onto MHF check out how Peter and Mavis are.

Good to hear Peter is chipper

Second task thank Norman for update.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well done buddy keep it up.
Im at Warren farm and Im enjoying the Sun and sand --every Sunrise and Sunset has a special glow these days Peter.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

That last comment had me picturing you two smiling as each day you add another carved notch in a walking stick and laugh in the face of adversity. Bravo!

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats just how it is-- we are keeping each other afloat and running hard in front of this naughty and enjoying every minute. :lol:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Good to hear Uncle, you enjoy Brean Mavis, hope it keeps shining for you.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Good for you *Two* keep running you're a Inspiration.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello all,
I popped over to Grimsby to pick up a purchase from Peter.

Quick in and out I thought.

Wrong

Two and a half hours and two cuppa`s later i set off on the 65 mile run home. My tea was still warm . It was in the dogs.

A wonderfull friendly couple and Peter was cheerfull and positive.
We put the world to right as well.

Stay positive Peter and Chris.

Dave p


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*PK*

Greetings,

Just came on the computer to update a classified post as I was very tired and wanted to do this before going to bed! And I find UncleNorm has got here before me!!

We enjoyed our cuppa at their place on Thursday and I am pleased that my driving skills are not unblemished and we managed to deliver Norman in one piece.

Friday dawned and we remembered our promise of a good noshup at the Grosvenor, what a super meal, Gammon steak with the trimmings, along with a strawberry tart for desert, it was difficult but we all managed to devour our excellent budget range/large size main meal. It was good to see CousinKatie up to form.

The atmosphere in the restaurant was exciting, being complimented by the good tasty as ever food, although as UncleNorm said, I was unable to devour the whole ensemble! after this occasion it was Chris's turn to take the week and drive us home, on this occasion, and I went to throw up some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's whilst I was able!

Safely tucked up in bed while tea time, then had to attend to some telephone calls and write some emails whilst I still remembered what they were about.

We thank UncleNorm for his company and wish the family well on their epic voyage to Lochalsh were they will spend some time away from the internet.

Thank you all for your messages and thanks for coming down Dave (DTPChemicals) it was a pleasure to meet you and exchange so many interesting stories, hope you had a nce drive home!

................here's looking to Christmas and the New Year

.........................this years and the next!!!!!!!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

This post is an example of humanity at its best. Just imagine a world if we were all like this all the time to each other. Maybe one day it will happen.

I am simply brimming with admiration for Peter and Mavis and the goodness and kindness they are bringing out in everyone. Ter.....riffic.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, Norman (and Dave), and have a great trip.



locovan said:


> every Sunrise and Sunset has a special glow these days


Love this statement 

As ever, thinking of you Peter and Chris, even though we're a long way away, but it's lovely to be able to keep in touch via MHF.

Gerald


----------

